# Toyota echo 2001 remote start



## anze (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all I need some help,

I am installing a car alarm and the remote starter. the alarm is working fine with a relay for starter kill. But the remote starter is not working. What may be wrong. the car as 2 ignitions wires...
attached are the car alarm manual and the car wiring diagram

http://www.scytek.net/manuals/astra/a4000RS.pdf

http://www.commandocaralarms.com/wiring/2000-2003/Toyota/Echo/1531.html

I am thinking that I am not wiring both ignitions wire as required?
do I need relays for both wires and how to connect the relays.

Thank you for you urgent help.
Anze


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi anze 


From my understanding the diagram provided you will need a second relay for the remote start. 

IMHO you can use: Pin 3 BROWN: Second Ignition Output (+). The Brown wire provides +12V for a second ignition wire. This
wire may instead be programmed for use as a second accessory or second starter wire.

From the second relay to: IGNITION 2 BLACK/RED (+) . To program the remote start.


----------



## anze (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks FSF,
Can you explain a little bit more how do I exactly connect this relay that Has 5pins (30, 85,86,87a and 87; normally closed between 87a and 30).

and do I need a relay for ignition 1? if yes, how to connect it?

thanks again for your help,

Anze


----------



## anze (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is what I have done:
for the starter kill relay, it is just connected as shown in the manual page 23. And it works: when the alarm is on, I cannot start the car until it the alarm is desarmed.

Now, Pin 5, Yellow is connected to the main ignition.

Pin 3 as you said is connected to the relay and goes to the second ignition wire. The connection for this relay is done as follow:

the brown wire of PIN 3 of the remote starter module is connected to both pin 87 and 86 of the relay. Pin 30 of the relay goes to the second ignition wire of the car. Pin 85 of the relay is connected to pin 11 (blue orange wire that provide ground when running).

At this point when I manually start the car, it is fine. but if I use the remote starter, I can see that different lights come on including the fuel instrument... but it is not starting.
I also measured if I am really getting current out from the brown Wire of the remote starter module and also from the yellow wire pin 5 when I try the remote start, I saw that I am get about 18V-20V. It is the same voltage I am getting when I start the car manually with the key.

Your help will help.

Thanks,
Anze


----------



## anze (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is what I have done:
for the starter kill relay, it is just connected as shown in the manual page 23. And it works: when the alarm is on, I cannot start the car until it the alarm is desarmed.

Now, Pin 5, Yellow is connected to the main ignition.

Pin 3 as you said is connected to the relay and goes to the second ignition wire. The connection for this relay is done as follow:

the brown wire of PIN 3 of the remote starter module is connected to both pin 87 and 86 of the relay. Pin 30 of the relay goes to the second ignition wire of the car. Pin 85 of the relay is connected to pin 11 (blue orange wire that provide ground when running).

At this point when I manually start the car, it is fine. but if I use the remote starter, I can see that different lights come on including the fuel instrument... but it is not starting.
I also measured if I am really getting current out from the brown Wire of the remote starter module and also from the yellow wire pin 5 when I try the remote start, I saw that I am get about 18V-20V. It is the same voltage I am getting when I start the car manually with the key.

Your help will help.

Thanks,
Anze


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Without a wiring schematic of your vehicle it is difficult to advise you, Here are the wire color codes and their location. 


Constant 12V+ White/Red or White/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black Ignition Switch Harness (Small Wire) 
Ignition Black/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Black/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Yellow Top of Engine (2 Cylinder Setting) 
Brake Switch Green/White Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin Red/Blue (-) Trunk Switch or Light in Trunk 
Parking Lights Green/Silver Dots (+)Fuse Panel or Driver's Kick Panel 
Factory Disarm Blue/Yellow (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Trigger Black (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Brown/Yellow (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Green/Black (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Horn Wire White/Red (-) Steering Column


----------



## anze (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for replying. but the wire color codes and their location you send me is not matching what I have find about this car, toyota echo 2001

http://www.commandocaralarms.com/wiring/2000-2003/Toyota/Echo/1531.html


I have sent you the wiring diagram I made for the second ignition relay, PLEASE SEE ATTACHMENTS.


And also, Here is the starter kill wiring with the relay: http://www.commandocaralarms.com/starterkill.asp

Last question: how do I verify the tach wire?

Thank you for your help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

To verify the tach wire, cars that are equipped with a conventional coil the wire it is connected to the negative side of the coil. Cars that are equipped with a multi coil system, the wire's location could be to the computer, or to an individual coil wire, or connected to a fuel injection control wire. 

To find the tach signal:

1) Take your DVOM and set it to AC (12V or 20v).
2)Connect your negative probe (-) of the meter to a good body ground. 
3) Start your vehicle
4) Probe the wires that you suspect is the tach signal with the positive probe (+) of your meter. 
5)Your reading should be between 1V and 6V once you zero in on the correct wire. Rev the engine and the readings will increase slightly, you will know right away that it is the correct wire.


Note: NEVER use a test light to perform this proceedure, use only a DVOM because you may cause serious damage to the ECM.


----------

